# Last check stub?



## FrustratedTL (Jan 10, 2020)

Do anyone know how to get your last check stub after leaving the company?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 10, 2020)

Mailed to you.


----------



## JodieLandon (Jan 19, 2020)

Mine was mailed to me. I believe it was about a week or two after my last check.


----------

